# Inter - EmpolI: 6 maggio 2022 ore 18:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (3 Maggio 2022)

Inter - Empoli, anticipo della terz'ultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca venerdì 6 maggio 2022 alle ore 18:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Toscani senza gli squalificati Verre e Stojanovic.

Dove vedere Inter - Empoli in tv e in streaming?

Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:45

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Empoli, anticipo della terz'ultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca venerdì 6 maggio 2022 alle ore 18:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Toscani senza gli squalificati Verre e Stojanovic.
> 
> ...


Segnerà Pinamonti... nella sua porta.
Partita che stavolta non guarderò perchè non c'è speranza alcuna.
L'inter su 3 partite ne ha due pro-forma.

Qualche speranza solo sul cagliari ma dipende da come finirà salernitana-cagliari e/o da cosa farà la salernitana nel recupero.
Comunque da pazzi che la salernitana giochi lunedi-giovedi-domenica.
Da pazzi.
Pare un calendario fatto apposta per salvare il cagliari e regalare all'inter una gita isolana.

Marmotta non perde un colpo.


----------



## kipstar (3 Maggio 2022)

ok. segnate giù + 3.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Maggio 2022)

Questa è scontatissima. A quanto la quotano l'Inter vincente? 1.10?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Empoli, anticipo della terz'ultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca venerdì 6 maggio 2022 alle ore 18:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Toscani senza gli squalificati Verre e Stojanovic.
> 
> ...


Empoli vale un Bologna.. quindi perché no ?


----------



## Mika (3 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Empoli, anticipo della terz'ultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca venerdì 6 maggio 2022 alle ore 18:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Toscani senza gli squalificati Verre e Stojanovic.
> 
> ...


L'Empoli si è salvato aritmeticamente, avranno anche festeggiato.  dobbiamo vincere le ultime tre gare senza se senza ma altrimenti niente scudetto.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Maggio 2022)

fortuna che prima delle 19.30 non esco mai di studio


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Maggio 2022)

nemmeno si può gufare sta partita. Non la guardo nemmeno. 3-0 dopo 45 minuti


----------



## folletto (3 Maggio 2022)

Questa e quella con la Samp sono delle sgambate defatiganti, quell'altra forse no ma è molto difficile che non la vincano. Dobbiamo pensare solo a noi, concentrazione, tensione giusta e quanto serve, non è facile ma serve tutto quello che hanno i ragazzi, anche qualcosina in più.


----------



## Nomaduk (3 Maggio 2022)

Non prendiamoci in giro, le vinceranno tutte e 3. Solo un altro 5 maggio può cambiare le cose. Vabbene che è il ventennale ma lo hanno già fatto con il Bologna.


----------



## Ecthelion (3 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Empoli, anticipo della terz'ultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca venerdì 6 maggio 2022 alle ore 18:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Toscani senza gli squalificati Verre e Stojanovic.
> 
> ...


Non voglio più vedere una maglia nerazzurra da qui alla fine del campionato. Non li guarderò più.
Solo Milan e solo pensieri positivi. Facciano quel che vogliono.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Maggio 2022)

6 dei 9 punti che mancano all'inter sono già assegnati.
L'unica che puo portare sorprese è la partita con il cagliari se non sarà retrocessa.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Maggio 2022)

Cutrone c'è o è relegato alla panchina?


----------



## fabri47 (3 Maggio 2022)

L'Empoli quest'anno ha battuto Juve e Napoli. Le sorprese non sono escluse, dunque.


----------



## galianivatene (3 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'Empoli quest'anno ha battuto Juve e Napoli. Le sorprese non sono escluse, dunque.


soprattutto se le melme dovessero scendere in campo con la convinzione di aver già vinto, come magari con il Bologna… hai visto mai…


----------



## Route66 (3 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Empoli, anticipo della terz'ultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca venerdì 6 maggio 2022 alle ore 18:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Toscani senza gli squalificati Verre e Stojanovic.
> 
> ...


Perisic segnerà direttamente dal tunnel degli spogliatoi di S.Siro al minuto 0.30....


----------



## Tobi (3 Maggio 2022)

Giocassero come contro di Noi o il Napoli....


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Empoli, anticipo della terz'ultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca venerdì 6 maggio 2022 alle ore 18:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Toscani senza gli squalificati Verre e Stojanovic.
> 
> ...


Empoli senza due titolarissimi, Pinamonti che è in prestito dal inter.. vabbe solito 5-0


----------



## kYMERA (3 Maggio 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> soprattutto se le melme dovessero scendere in campo con la convinzione di aver già vinto, come magari con il Bologna… hai visto mai…


Qua giocano pure in casa, non ci credo neanche un po'.
Saranno già in vantaggio nei primi 20 minuti con il solito calcio da fermo.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Maggio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Empoli senza due titolarissimi, Pinamonti che è in prestito dal inter.. vabbe solito 5-0


Lo Stojanovic visto settimana scorsa è meglio che non ci sia. Per quanto riguarda Verre a questo punto direi che giocherà Cutrone al suo posto...


----------



## peo74 (4 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'Empoli quest'anno ha battuto Juve e Napoli. Le sorprese non sono escluse, dunque.


Sì, però allora dovevano ancora salvarsi (almeno matematicamente), ora no


----------



## folletto (4 Maggio 2022)

C’è poco da sperare, sarà una non partita, primo gol rapido e poi il nulla. Lo strabico sa come “fare il suo lavoro”


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Empoli, anticipo della terz'ultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca venerdì 6 maggio 2022 alle ore 18:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Toscani senza gli squalificati Verre e Stojanovic.
> 
> ...



L'Inter non ha fatto nessun ricorso?


----------



## folletto (4 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L'Inter non ha fatto nessun ricorso?


No, in compenso Lacrimone ha detto che se col Bologna giocavano prima avrebbero sicuramente vinto


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Empoli, anticipo della terz'ultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca venerdì 6 maggio 2022 alle ore 18:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Toscani senza gli squalificati Verre e Stojanovic.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Empoli, anticipo della terz'ultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca venerdì 6 maggio 2022 alle ore 18:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Toscani senza gli squalificati Verre e Stojanovic.
> 
> ...



Oltre questa partita,sarà da tenere d'occhio anche salernitana-cagliari.
I sardi giocano con ben 6 diffidati,tra cui i titolari Joao Pedro,Altare,Marin,Grassi e Dalbert.

E in una partita "salvezza" potrebbe esserci molto nervosismo in campo.


----------



## sunburn (6 Maggio 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Non prendiamoci in giro, le vinceranno tutte e 3. Solo un altro 5 maggio può cambiare le cose. Vabbene che è il ventennale ma lo hanno già fatto con il Bologna.


L’importante è che NON ci sia un 8 o un 15 o un 22 maggio nostro.


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Oltre questa partita,sarà da tenere d'occhio anche salernitana-cagliari.
> I sardi giocano con ben 6 diffidati,tra cui i titolari Joao Pedro,Altare,Marin,Grassi e Dalbert.
> 
> E in una partita "salvezza" potrebbe esserci molto nervosismo in campo.


A prescindere dal risultato, sai che fine faranno i diffidati, vero?


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2022)

che orario ridicolo, come si fa a mettere una lotta scudetto venerdì alle 18.45 ?
forse in Finlandia andrebbe bene come orario
bastava invertire con la juve...non penso di riuscire a vederla, almeno il primo tempo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Maggio 2022)

mi sono fatto la promessa di non guardare più le partite dell'Inter. Sono già troppo teso per le partite del Milan, figuriamoci se mi metto anche a gufare. Sull' impegno dell'Empoli non ho dubbi comunque, conoscendo Andreazzoli.


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Empoli, anticipo della terz'ultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca venerdì 6 maggio 2022 alle ore 18:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Toscani senza gli squalificati Verre e Stojanovic.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## kipstar (6 Maggio 2022)

con il verona per risuperarli in classifica....


----------



## Mika (6 Maggio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Cutrone c'è o è relegato alla panchina?


No sia mai che giochi in modalità derby di coppa Italia di qualche anno fa... giocherà Pinamonti che non farà un tiro!


----------



## darden (6 Maggio 2022)

Dai prepariamoci a questa farsa...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Maggio 2022)

Finalmente ufficiale questo -1, leviamocelo dalle palle...


----------



## Freddiedevil (6 Maggio 2022)

Su Andreazzoli e i suoi ragazzi non ho dubbi: s'impegneranno in campo.

Il problema è che in 14 vs 10 (Pinamonti sarà agguerritissimo....) sarà dura...


----------



## Gamma (6 Maggio 2022)

Stavolta non potrò gufare.

Se l'Empoli dovesse farci un regalo sarei davvero contento.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> No, in compenso Lacrimone ha detto che se col Bologna giocavano prima avrebbero sicuramente vinto


Sono stati loro a non voler giocare prima. LOL


----------



## bmb (6 Maggio 2022)

Non guarderò ne la partita ne gli highlights. Il solo coro che parte quando segnano mi scatena il nazismo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Maggio 2022)

Non mi piace questo clima.
Chi ci sarà a  assieme a me ?


----------



## Stex (6 Maggio 2022)

Gol scudetto della turca


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non mi piace questo clima.
> Chi ci sarà a  assieme a me ?


Mi sono organizzato la giornata per esserci.
Mi unisco a te.

Della serie : mi voglio male.
A fine campionato mi ci vorrà un mese di vacanza.


----------



## Gamma (6 Maggio 2022)

dai ragazzi, alzo le mani al cielo e vi mando la mia energia per gufare tipo Dragon Ball.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Maggio 2022)

-1 ora al -1 inevitabile.


----------



## bmb (6 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non mi piace questo clima.
> Chi ci sarà a  assieme a me ?


Non farti il fegato amaro. Risparmia energia buona per domenica sera.


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Maggio 2022)

In bocca al lupo a tutti i temerari che non so dove trovano il coraggio per assistere a questa partita.
Io non voglio più vedere una maglia di quelli là fino alla fine del campionato.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> In bocca al lupo a tutti i temerari che non so dove trovano il coraggio per assistere a questa partita.
> Io non voglio più vedere una maglia di quelli là fino alla fine del campionato.


Non credo ci sia margine per gufare, più che altro voglio capire la farsa quanto è stata organizzata per bene.
L'inter farà turn over ?


----------



## shevchampions (6 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi sono organizzato la giornata per esserci.
> Mi unisco a te.
> 
> Della serie : mi voglio male.
> A fine campionato mi ci vorrà un mese di vacanza.


Dovresti fare come me. Per renderla meno amara, vai a farti una birra con qualche milanista in qualche posto dotato di televisione. 

Oggi non c'è proprio possibilità, vittoria facile e primo posto, ma comunque auguro buona fortuna ai cugini.


----------



## Raryof (6 Maggio 2022)

Io ho Lauscemo al fanta, sto tranquyllo oggi.


----------



## Alkampfer (6 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non mi piace questo clima.
> Chi ci sarà a  assieme a me ?


se non mi va di fare altro la guardo un po distrattamente, gufo leggero diciamo


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Maggio 2022)

Lo dico?

Finita, dai


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Dovresti fare come me. Per renderla meno amara, vai a farti una birra con qualche milanista in qualche posto dotato di televisione.
> 
> Oggi non c'è proprio possibilità, vittoria facile e primo posto, ma comunque auguro buona fortuna ai cugini.


Se vado in qualche post come minimo litigo con qualche intervarista.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Curioso di vedere all'opera quel pagliaccio di pinamonti che se la ride col macellaio.
Finirà 2-0 in ciabatte con ampio turn over nerazzurro per preparare la finale.

Ah, vergognoso giochi l'inter alle 18 e la juve alle 21.
Vergognoso.
Ma ormai marmotta gestisce il campionato come se fosse una lega fantacalcio.


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2022)

*UFFICIALI*
*
Inter (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Dimarco; Dumfries, Barella, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Perisic; Correa, Lautaro Martinez. Allenatore: Inzaghi.

Empoli (4-3-2-1): Vicario; Fiamozzi, Romagnoli, Luperto, Parisi; Stulac, Asllani, Bandinelli; Bajrami, Zurkowski; Pinamonti. *_*Allenatore: Andreazzoli. *_


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *Inter (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Dimarco; Dumfries, Barella, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Perisic; Correa, Lautaro Martinez. Allenatore: Inzaghi.
> 
> Empoli (4-3-2-1): Vicario; Fiamozzi, Romagnoli, Luperto, Parisi; Stulac, Asllani, Bandinelli; Bajrami, Zurkowski; Pinamonti. *_*Allenatore: Andreazzoli. *_



Minca che bell'allenatore,praticamente approva la scelta del suo centravanti di giocare in ciabatte


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Maggio 2022)

Empoli che schiera solo una punta, pienamente, e ne tiene 3 in panchina.. senza parole


----------



## Nomaduk (6 Maggio 2022)

La guardo fino a quando non vanno in vantaggio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Maggio 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> La guardo fino a quando non vanno in vantaggio



In pratica accendi la Tv e la spegni subito dopo. Forse non farà nemmeno in tempo a comparire l'immagine.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Maggio 2022)

Non sperateci ragazzi, 3-0 primo tempo. Non fatevi il sangue amaro.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Maggio 2022)

La partita più scontata degli ultimi anni.


----------



## Freddiedevil (6 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non mi piace questo clima.
> Chi ci sarà a  assieme a me ?


È inutile, tanto vinceranno loro


----------



## R41D3N (6 Maggio 2022)

Non ci perdo neanche tempo ad andare ad aggiornarmi sul risultato. Tutto troppo scontato. Pensiamo solo a noi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Maggio 2022)

Delle 3 partite che mancano all'inter, questa è fatta al 99%.
La sampdoria idem, nel caso remoto non fossero salvi scende all'80%. 
Con cagliari forse un 70% vista la trasferta e il clima salvezza.

Diciamo che 9/10 le vincono tutte e 3. 
Se non facciamo i 7 punti, lo scudetto è quasi matematicamente andato. 

Questa partita finisce 3-1 per l'inter.


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Empoli che schiera solo una punta, pienamente, e ne tiene 3 in panchina.. senza parole


se fanno il catenaccio e pareggiano senza segnare va bene lo stesso


----------



## Albijol (6 Maggio 2022)

Vediamo se hanno bisogno di rubare pure qua


----------



## Kaw (6 Maggio 2022)

Non guarderò nemmeno un minuto di questa partita farsa.
Mi rode che noi giochiamo tra più di 48 ore, e la pressione salirà alle stelle.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Maggio 2022)

Ma avete visto la formazione del empoli? un 451 catenaccio con l'interista pinamonti unica punta che sarà marcata da 3 centrali interisti.. se finisce 3-0 sarà un successo per l'empoli


----------



## Albijol (6 Maggio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto la formazione del empoli? un 451 catenaccio con l'interista pinamonti unica punta che sarà marcata da 3 centrali interisti.. se finisce 3-0 sarà un successo per l'empoli


Un pareggio per noi sarebbe oro...detto questo ci credo zero eh


----------



## Kaw (6 Maggio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto la formazione del empoli? un 451 catenaccio con l'interista pinamonti unica punta che sarà marcata da 3 centrali interisti.. se finisce 3-0 sarà un successo per l'empoli


Se devono giocare aperti e farsi infilare in ogni dove allora è meglio che stiano chiusi. Catenaccio e sperare finisca 0-0.
La partita finirà al vantaggio dell'Inter


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Maggio 2022)

Non dovete dubitare del potere della gufata !  
Più forte anche degli arbitri,forza


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Maggio 2022)

Vi leggo fino al primo "Finita".


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Maggio 2022)

Silenzio

Silenzio


----------



## Solo (6 Maggio 2022)

Goooooooooool


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Il macellaio è partito forte. 
Pinamonti
Gol
0-1


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

vabbè ecco i lfake goal


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2022)

Calma


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2022)

*Goooooooooooooolllllll*


----------



## Raryof (6 Maggio 2022)

Goooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## kipstar (6 Maggio 2022)

vincono 3 a 1


----------



## Nomaduk (6 Maggio 2022)

ahahahahahah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Maggio 2022)

Oscar per la sceneggiatura!


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Maggio 2022)

Non si muova una mosca


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Maggio 2022)

Gol della bandiera dell'Empoli.


----------



## Solo (6 Maggio 2022)

L'hanno preparata bene la recita. Gol di Pinamonti addirittura.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Marmotta avrà organizzato una farsa col brivido.


----------



## numero 3 (6 Maggio 2022)

0 a 1 Pinamonti...
Quanto manca alla fine?


----------



## Nomaduk (6 Maggio 2022)

che goal!


----------



## sion (6 Maggio 2022)

In che senso gol


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> L'hanno preparata bene la recita. Gol di Pinamonti addirittura.


Andava riabilitato.


----------



## danjr (6 Maggio 2022)

Bel gol! Ora mancano i 3/4 che farà l’Inter


----------



## Albijol (6 Maggio 2022)

Pinamonti distrutto...voleva buttarla fuori


----------



## Nomaduk (6 Maggio 2022)

ora dovrò aspettare 2 gol per spegnere....


----------



## ARKANA (6 Maggio 2022)

ora pullman davanti alla porta


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Ma quanto è brutto dumfris?


----------



## Kaw (6 Maggio 2022)

Vabè io vado offline raga


----------



## sion (6 Maggio 2022)

Gol palesemente concordato per camuffare il 5-1 dell inter


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2022)

sion ha scritto:


> Gol palesemente concordato per camuffare il 5-1 dell inter


Sicuro


----------



## Solo (6 Maggio 2022)

Mamma mia


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2022)

Pazzesco

2-0 annullato


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Maggio 2022)

Il 2-0 non era concordato, logico annullare


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Attenzione 
0-2
Annullato


----------



## darden (6 Maggio 2022)

Ovviamente zero festeggiamento e se gli arriva altre 10 volte col cavolo che lo risegna è stata una carambola


----------



## Nomaduk (6 Maggio 2022)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Nomaduk (6 Maggio 2022)

l'empoli è in palla. speriamo non sia un bleff


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

cioè perchè annullato???


----------



## Raryof (6 Maggio 2022)

Ma nooo che sfiga dai


----------



## danjr (6 Maggio 2022)

Qualcuno mi spiega?


----------



## sunburn (6 Maggio 2022)

FISCHIA LA FINEEEE!


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

ma scusatemi cosa si sono inventati ? a me sembrava regolarissimo.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Praticamente hanno annullato lo 0-2 per fuorigioco .


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2022)

Si può capire perché è stato annullato?l'ho visto 4 volte


----------



## Nomaduk (6 Maggio 2022)

devri è un bel pacco. se lo vendono a 9/10 milioni è già tanto.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

scusatemi ma che fuorigioco ha fischiato?? pazzesco era regolarissimo.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> ma scusatemi cosa si sono inventati ? a me sembrava regolarissimo.


Pare pure a me.
Non capisco.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Il telecronista dice che pare fuorigioco. 
Forse.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

un altro furto. pazzesco.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Maggio 2022)

tanto finisce 4-1 smettete di illudervi


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi è pazzesco quello che è successo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Maggio 2022)

Non distraetevi e continuate a


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi questa trama l'ha scritta l'uomo con un occhio solo... è fatta per l'estasi liberatoria dei suoi tifosi dopo il dramma iniziale, con redenzione del leale avversario inclusa.
Non fatevi del male sperandoci.


----------



## Antokkmilan (6 Maggio 2022)

Haha ma che cosa hanno annullato? ma siamo sicuri che lo era ?


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non distraetevi e continuate a


Finirà 7-1.


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pare pure a me.
> Non capisco.


Seriamente? Non ho ancora messo la partita, ma se questi sono i presupposti eviterei un baipass a 28 anni…


----------



## mil77 (6 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> un altro furto. pazzesco.


Ma infatti...il difensore entra in scivolata e fa una giocata, quindi rimette in gioco pinamonti.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Haha ma che cosa hanno annullato? ma siamo sicuri che lo era ?


Il guardalinee è marotta .


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Maggio 2022)

troppa inter remuntada scontata almeno puntando live l'1 me lo pagano un po' di più


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> scusatemi ma che fuorigioco ha fischiato?? pazzesco era regolarissimo.


Non ho seguito l'azione onestamente, ho visto solo il fermo immagine con la linea rossa, ma il tocco precedente non é stato di un cuginastro? Che caspio di fuorigioco sarebbe? O mi son perso un pezzo o nmi son perso il regolamento.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Scoppiano di salute. 
Non si strappa mai nessuno.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Finirà 7-1.


8-2, segnerà ancora pinamonti e poi 7 gol in 8 minuti nel finale di cacanoglu e l'ultimo handanovic di testa su calcio d'angolo


----------



## Prealpi (6 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non ho seguito l'azione onestamente, ho visto solo il fermo immagine con la linea rossa, ma il tocco precedente non é stato di un cuginastro? Che caspio di fuorigioco sarebbe? O mi son perso un pezzo o nmi son perso il regolamento.


Hanno regolamenti che valgono solo per loro


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Maggio 2022)

Ogni 3 calci d’angolo segnano… sicuro il prossimo è gol.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (6 Maggio 2022)

Fuorigioco inesistente pinamonti rimesso in gioco 
Che vergogna


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Maggio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Hanno regolamenti che valgono solo per loro


Questo é appurato, ma proprio son caduto dalle nuvole, a vedere il fermo immagine pare una roba ma vedo che in molti qui avevano i miei stessi dubbi, anche perché ripeto, l'azione non l'ho proprio vista


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Maggio 2022)

speriamo che ne facciano 3 subito sennò più tardano a rimontare più c'è il rischio di contraccolpo psicologico per noi, tipo se fanno l'1-1 al 93' e il 2-1 al 94'


----------



## Milo (6 Maggio 2022)

Partita da sentirsi male…


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Maggio 2022)

Pinamonti, crossala direttamente se vuoi eh…


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> speriamo che ne facciano 3 subito sennò più tardano a rimontare più c'è il rischio di contraccolpo psicologico per noi, tipo se fanno l'1-1 al 93' e il 2-1 al 94'


La chiudono entro il 45


----------



## Solo (6 Maggio 2022)

Assedio puro ora.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Scandalo


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Eccolo li, rigore regalato.


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2022)

Ahahahhahahahahahhaha ecco il rigoretto


----------



## diavolo (6 Maggio 2022)

Ma che rigore ha fischiato ahahah


----------



## Solo (6 Maggio 2022)

E figurati se non cappellavano e davano rigore.......


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Maggio 2022)

No vabbè dai DC che schifo


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Rigore inter inesistente


----------



## Nomaduk (6 Maggio 2022)

ahahhaa finita


----------



## Solo (6 Maggio 2022)

Dai, ma quale rigore? È un intervento perfetto!!!


----------



## Raryof (6 Maggio 2022)

Ahahahahahahaha


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Per marelli no rigore.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Maggio 2022)

Ah ecco, ci mancava pure il rigorino inventato


----------



## Nomaduk (6 Maggio 2022)

rigore inesistente. questi hanno rubato di tutto quest'anno


----------



## Raryof (6 Maggio 2022)

Feccia di arbitro come SEMPRE


----------



## diavolo (6 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> E figurati se non cappellavano e davano rigore.......


Palla piena pulitissimo


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

palla piena. pazzesco.


----------



## Milo (6 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi non arriviamo a fine partita


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Annullato.
Il sicario ci aveva provato.


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Maggio 2022)

senza palle questo aebitro


----------



## darden (6 Maggio 2022)

Marotta al VAR ci ha provato


----------



## Solo (6 Maggio 2022)

Servirebbe un bel contropiede che gli rifila il secondo gol...


----------



## Prealpi (6 Maggio 2022)

Rigore tolto, era troppo palese anche per loro


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (6 Maggio 2022)

Lo sanno che l hanno già fatta sporca prima
Quando è troppo è troppo


----------



## Nomaduk (6 Maggio 2022)

mamma mia che la chiudano subito che spengo e me ne esco.


----------



## Dexter (6 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Annullato.
> Il sicario ci aveva provato.


Quindi si rimane sull 1-0? Scusate ma non riesco a guardarla, specie dopo che mi state dicendo che il 2-0 dell'Empoli era regolare..


----------



## ARKANA (6 Maggio 2022)

godo, qua era troppo clamoroso pure per sti ladri


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Maggio 2022)

Ci vogliono arbitri serii dai, non puoi fartela addosso al primo sussulto. Che vergogno… 
Ora la vincono 10-1, ma solo fischiare un rigore del genere è immorale e contro lo spirito del gioco.


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2022)

Attenzione che dopo questa decisione potrebbe cadere un meteorite su Milano


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Quindi si rimane sull 1-0? Scusate ma non riesco a guardarla, specie dopo che mi state dicendo che il 2-0 dell'Empoli era regolare..


Regolarissimo. Anche amici interisti non si spiegano il motivo


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Scoppiano di salute.


----------



## mil77 (6 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Questo é appurato, ma proprio son caduto dalle nuvole, a vedere il fermo immagine pare una roba ma vedo che in molti qui avevano i miei stessi dubbi, anche perché ripeto, l'azione non l'ho proprio vista


Pinamonti era in fuorigioco netto. Il problema è che il difensore dell'inter x fermare il tiro precedente ha fatto una scivolata in chiusura, quindi è una giocata volontaria e ha rimesso in gioco Pinamonti


----------



## Dexter (6 Maggio 2022)

In pratica in 30 minuti hanno provato a rubare un rigore e annullato un gol regolare dell'Empoli. Come può durare altri 60 minuti sta partita?


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Interisti immuni al giallo.


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2022)

Gooooool


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

0-2


----------



## Solo (6 Maggio 2022)

Goooooooooool


----------



## danjr (6 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione che dopo questa decisione potrebbe cadere un meteorite su Milano


Va beh era platealmente un intervento perfetto sulla palla. Ma si vedeva anche in diretta…siiiiiii


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

eccolaaaaa


----------



## diavolo (6 Maggio 2022)

Goooool 2 a 0


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Maggio 2022)

Non ci credo, farcela credere pure in questo modo è ingiusto la ribalteranno come nulla


----------



## sion (6 Maggio 2022)

Oddio


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2022)

*Goooooooooolllllllllllllll*

*2-0*


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Gooool
0-2
Finirà 8-2


----------



## Prealpi (6 Maggio 2022)

Incredibile 0-2


----------



## Raryof (6 Maggio 2022)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Maggio 2022)

ok adesso sono sicuro al 100% per la vincono, vado a giocarmela


----------



## Solo (6 Maggio 2022)

Pazzesco 


Dajeeeeeee


----------



## Pungiglione (6 Maggio 2022)

POTERE DEL GUFO 

TUTTI A GIOCARSI L'1 SUBITO


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

annulla questa ora


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2022)

Attenzione che adesso gli dà 2-3 rigori


----------



## sion (6 Maggio 2022)

Asllani


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Maggio 2022)

Fingere di perdere per poi ribaltarla e metterci pressione. Col 2-0 è ancora più evidente 

Non caschiamoci


----------



## Solo (6 Maggio 2022)

Hanno veramente preso due gol da polli comunque, dai dai dai.


----------



## Raryof (6 Maggio 2022)

Mio dio incredibile davvero


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Maggio 2022)

Sotto di 2 gol Inter solo @2.25 ma che schifo è? nemmeno se avessero 2 espulsioni l'Empoli

SCHIFO


----------



## ARKANA (6 Maggio 2022)

annullate pure questo maiali ashahahaahahah


----------



## Milo (6 Maggio 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Nomaduk (6 Maggio 2022)

non ci credo


----------



## Nomaduk (6 Maggio 2022)

non ho visto il gol stavo lavando i piatti


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2022)

Calma


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Ahah melme impazzite

Vogliono il rigorino i piccini


----------



## sunburn (6 Maggio 2022)

Comunque, non so che ne pensiate, ma ‘sta storia che le partite debbano durare 90 minuti deve finire. Trenta mi sembrano più che sufficienti.


----------



## Milo (6 Maggio 2022)

Che buffone barella


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Maggio 2022)

Ahahahhahah capriola volante manco Bruce LEe


----------



## Solo (6 Maggio 2022)

Ahahha, ma dai, ma do cosa parliamo? Ahahhahaha non c'è nulla.


----------



## Raryof (6 Maggio 2022)

Ahahah vuoi il rigore per quella roba lì????


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Queste m… vogliono per forza un rigore


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Attenzione al sicario


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Maggio 2022)

Da ammonire quel buffone


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Maggio 2022)

Ahahahahahahah che volo acrobatico Barella.... chiamatelo per il circo...


----------



## Solo (6 Maggio 2022)

Manco Cuadrado fa tutti del genere.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

VAbbè ormai ogni volta cadono in area e vogliono un rigore.


----------



## diavolo (6 Maggio 2022)

Gli svenimenti nell'area dell'Empoli aumentano,dev'essere molto rarefatta l'aria in quella zona di campo...


----------



## Solo (6 Maggio 2022)

Ogni 30 secondi chiedono un rigore, maiali.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Maggio 2022)

Per me questo contatto su Barella è rigore. Certo appena si sente sfiorare si è lanciato per terra, ma era davanti l'avversario.. mi ha ricordato la trattenuta su Giroud settimane fa contro il Bologna.. bene che oggi la decisione sia stata la stessa


----------



## Milo (6 Maggio 2022)

Squadre lunghissime al 30’


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Maggio 2022)

Comportamento mafioso sull'arbitro, nemmeno Bonucci e Chiellini sono mai arrivati a tanto.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Pinamonti passeggia.


----------



## bmb (6 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi sono venuto a sapere per caso di quanto sta succedendo. Non illudetevi è tutta una sceneggiatura. L'hanno concordata a tavolino per farci subire il contraccolpo psicologico. Non cadete nei loro tranelli e dedicatevi alla vostra vita di tutti i giorni.


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Maggio 2022)

Purtroppo in queste partite servirebbe il giudice Dredd come arbitro.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Questi dell'empoli ce la stanno mettendo tutta per perdere palloni facili comunque. Assurdo.


----------



## diavolo (6 Maggio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Per me questo contatto su Barella è rigore. Certo appena si sente sfiorare si è lanciato per terra, ma era davanti l'avversario.. mi ha ricordato la trattenuta su Giroud settimane fa contro il Bologna.. bene che oggi la decisione sia stata la stessa


Ha fatto un mezzo carpiato, non c'era proprio intensità in quella spintarella.


----------



## Dexter (6 Maggio 2022)

Ho appena acceso, sul 2-0 prendo coraggio. Ho visto Barella fare una roba mai vista in area avversaria: salta in verticale più possibile e poi si lancia  ovviamente VAR A CHIAMATA da parte dell'Inter e rigore troppo ridicolo per essere assegnato. Per favore fateci la Gif, letteralmente vola da solo e chiede rigore


----------



## galianivatene (6 Maggio 2022)

maledetti questi che mi ci fanno pure illudere…


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Maggio 2022)

Barella fa prove di Matrix… che sciagura


----------



## galianivatene (6 Maggio 2022)

maledetti questi che mi ci fanno pure illudere…


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ogni 30 secondi chiedono un rigore, maiali.


Pensavo fossero bonucci e chiellini i veri maiali, ma questi non son da meno... Per la miseria ad immagine e somiglianza di "spiaze"


----------



## Dexter (6 Maggio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Per me questo contatto su Barella è rigore. Certo appena si sente sfiorare si è lanciato per terra, ma era davanti l'avversario.. mi ha ricordato la trattenuta su Giroud settimane fa contro il Bologna.. bene che oggi la decisione sia stata la stessa


É uno dei "falli" più ridicoli che ho visto in quest'annata di Serie A  guarda meglio, Barella letteralmente vola ahahhaa


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Maggio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ha fatto un mezzo carpiato, non c'era proprio intensità in quella spintarella.


la capriola stile Tania Cagnotto l'ho vista ora  diciamo che il difensore ha rischiato molto a mettere le mani sulla schiena, se avesse dato rigore subito non mi sarei lamentato, altra cosa se l'arbitro sarebbe stato chiamato al var


----------



## Solo (6 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ho appena acceso, sul 2-0 prendo coraggio. Ho visto Barella fare una roba mai vista in area avversaria: salta in verticale più possibile e poi si lancia  ovviamente VAR A CHIAMATA da parte dell'Inter e rigore troppo ridicolo per essere assegnato. Per favore fateci la Gif, letteralmente vola da solo e chiede rigore


Ripeto, robe del genere neanche Cuadrado le ha mai fatte.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Questa partita mi sta ricordando un Lecce - Milan del 2005.
Speriamo.


----------



## Dexter (6 Maggio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> la capriola stile Tania Cagnotto l'ho vista ora  diciamo che il difensore ha rischiato molto a mettere le mani sulla schiena, se avesse dato rigore subito non mi sarei lamentato, altra cosa se l'arbitro sarebbe stato chiamato al var


Con una mano poggiata sulla schiena, vola 3 metri IN VERTICALE. Neanche se il difensore fosse Thanos


----------



## sunburn (6 Maggio 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> maledetti questi che mi ci fanno pure illudere…


Il dvd della remuntada Inter- Empoli 5-2 è già il più venduto. Non escludo la candidatura agli Oscar.


----------



## bmb (6 Maggio 2022)

Non guarderò mai nella vita questa partita. Anzi adesso esco e vado in un bosco senza telefono


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Maggio 2022)

Ho detto che vi leggevo fino al primo "Finita" e ora sono costretto a leggervi accidenti a me.


----------



## diavolo (6 Maggio 2022)

L'Empoli quando entra nell'area indaista è sempre pericolosissima


----------



## Solo (6 Maggio 2022)

Questo era giallo comunque.


----------



## sunburn (6 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ho detto che vi leggevo fino al primo "Finita" e ora sono costretto a leggervi accidenti a me.


Non è necessario. È impossibile che non vincano.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Eccola li la prima.


----------



## diavolo (6 Maggio 2022)

Autogol eccola là


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2022)

Eccallà


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2022)

Finita


----------



## Solo (6 Maggio 2022)

Ecco qua, comincia la seconda parte della commedia....


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Romagnoli una sciagura. 
Sarà il cognome .


----------



## Nomaduk (6 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ho detto che vi leggevo fino al primo "Finita" e ora sono costretto a leggervi accidenti a me.


io avevo detto che la guardavo fino al vantaggio delle melme. ora sono bloccato in casa


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2022)

Romagnoli. Nomen omen.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Maggio 2022)

Ma  romagnoli


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

che culo che hanno questi. finita.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Maggio 2022)

Finisce 4-2, segnatevelo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Maggio 2022)

Finita, inizia la rimonta dell'Inter. Vinceranno in scioltezza. l'Inter è campione d'Italia.


----------



## Milo (6 Maggio 2022)

Ma dai…..


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Maggio 2022)

Con autogol pure ovvio perchè con noi la sfiga ci vede benissimo


----------



## Nomaduk (6 Maggio 2022)

perfetto, finita


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2022)

Complimenti per la 2 stella


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Maggio 2022)

Finita, inizia la rimonta dell'Inter. Vinceranno in scioltezza. l'Inter è campione d'Italia.


----------



## Milo (6 Maggio 2022)

Spedavo almeno di arrivare alla fine del tempo


----------



## darden (6 Maggio 2022)

Ma si la farsa è finita.. poi Pinamonti non sta praticamente giocando


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

vabbè ci hanno fatto sognare per 40 minuti. La pareggiano già adesso questi-


----------



## bmb (6 Maggio 2022)

Che vi dicevo?


----------



## Dexter (6 Maggio 2022)

Era fondamentale chiudere il primo tempo 0-2, e invece...ora nel secondo il rigore é CERTO


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Maggio 2022)

la recuperano tranquillamente.. certo se ci dovessero mettere un po a segnare sicuramente si sbilanciano e lì l'Empoli speriamo faccia bene un contropiede..


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Maggio 2022)

Ecco tre Finita in un colpo. Buona serata ragazzi.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Maggio 2022)

Obiettivamente si sapeva come sarebbe finita. Almeno me la sono giocata sullo 0-2


----------



## Hellscream (6 Maggio 2022)

Ci sarebbe stata la possibilità non dico di una sconfitta, ma di una non vittoria se il primo tempo fosse finito 0-2.

ma così la vittoria è praticamente CERTA, MATEMATICA.


----------



## Solo (6 Maggio 2022)

Pinamonti adesso trotterella... Fra un po' andrà a chiedere all'arbitro di annullare il suo gol...


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Maggio 2022)

Giuro che quando vedo gli Interisti (negli spalti ed anche i giocatori) mi sembrano veramente una sottospecie umana. Non credo abbiano tutte le carte in regola per considerarsi uomini.


----------



## Devil man (6 Maggio 2022)

Mi sbaglio ho visto Inzaghi ********** con pinamonti


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2022)

Strafinita


----------



## Solo (6 Maggio 2022)

Finita


----------



## diavolo (6 Maggio 2022)

2 a 2 su un fallo incredibile non fischiato all'Empoli


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Maggio 2022)

Sacchi di M. Stasera tifo l'asteroide


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

eccola li.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Maggio 2022)

Ed ecco il pareggio ahahahah, dai ragazzi, potete dedicarvi ad altro.


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2022)

Finirà 6-7 a 2


----------



## Milo (6 Maggio 2022)

Si sapeva, almeno c’hanno provato


----------



## Devil man (6 Maggio 2022)

Trottorella l'empoli


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Assurdo.
Era fallo.
Gamba alta.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

vergognoso.


----------



## Nomaduk (6 Maggio 2022)

finirà 6-2 adesso.


----------



## Pungiglione (6 Maggio 2022)

Finita


----------



## darden (6 Maggio 2022)

Comunque era fallo quello a centrocampo.. vabbè complimenti per la vittoria limpida dell'inter


----------



## Raryof (6 Maggio 2022)

Fallo nettissimo e gol irregolare


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Maggio 2022)

Non ci ho creduto nemmeno un secondo

Finisce 5 2


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Maggio 2022)

dai ma questo è piede a martello


----------



## kekkopot (6 Maggio 2022)

peccato, ma era scontato...


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

era fallo.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Gol irregolare. 
Vergognoso.


----------



## Prealpi (6 Maggio 2022)

È una commedia


----------



## livestrong (6 Maggio 2022)

Partita da ufficio indagini


----------



## Nomaduk (6 Maggio 2022)

sono durati meno di un peto


----------



## diavolo (6 Maggio 2022)

Incredibile, il fallo di Barella da dove nasce l'azione era pure da giallo


----------



## Goro (6 Maggio 2022)

Diranno "più forti di tutto", che pagliacciata


----------



## Solo (6 Maggio 2022)

Parolo a momenti si strappa la maglia in stile Hulk dall'entusiasmo... Che cane maledetto.


----------



## Prealpi (6 Maggio 2022)

Sinceramente io mi vergognerei a vincere in questo modo


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2022)

Magari c'avranno pure scommesso su per fare qualche soldino extra...


----------



## Hellscream (6 Maggio 2022)

Come detto giorni e giorni, loro le vinceranno tutte. Tocca a noi fare 7 punti se vogliamo vincere.


----------



## overlord (6 Maggio 2022)

Che schifezza dai. Vedere ste robe fa vomitare


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Sinceramente io mi vergognerei a vincere in questo modo


Loro no. Godono anche i maiali


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Assurdo.
> Era fallo.
> Gamba alta.


Ma dai, è a discrezione dell’arbitro. Quello stesso arbitro che ha fischiato un rigore che ha visto solo lui e l’imparziale Inzaghi.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Incredibile convalidare il gol.
Barella entra a martello .
Era fallo.


----------



## Stex (6 Maggio 2022)

Ladri fino alla fine


----------



## Raryof (6 Maggio 2022)

Perché non fischia quel bamboccio?


----------



## Solo (6 Maggio 2022)

Adesso ci penserà Beppe a scendere giù negli spogliatoi e sistemare tutto. 

Io spengo, controllerò lo score finale tra un'ora.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Maggio 2022)

che farsa. 

il dvd prossimamente in tutte le migliori edicole. 

testa all'hellas.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Maggio 2022)

Super sceneggiata, un circo. Inter troppo brutta all'inizio ed Empoli troppo ridicolo alla fine.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

complimenti a romagnoli che ha sbloccato la partita. se non faceva l'autogol andavano sullo 0-2
vergognoso il fallo non fischiato a centrocampo. ladri.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Stiamo duellando con la mafia.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Maggio 2022)

Nel secondo tempo goleada, 4-2 sicuro


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Loro no. Godono anche i maiali


Dopo lo scudetto di cartone ora la stella di cartone. Negli ultimi anni ho iniziato a capire perché molti fratelli rossoneri odiano nettamente più loro della Rube


----------



## overlord (6 Maggio 2022)

4 o 5 dell'Empoli sono da ufficio inchieste.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Un primo tempo fa ufficio inchieste. 
Complimenti a marotta.


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2022)

Giocatevi altro. Adesso ne fanno altri 3


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Maggio 2022)

Al di la del fallo.
Siamo onesti, ma lo vedete che calcio giocano questi?
Hanno preso due gol in contropiede, ma la loro fase offensiva è uno spettacolo.
Vederli attaccare è divertente e danno l'impressione di poter fare sempre gol ad ogni azione.
Al di la di quei 2 episodi ho visto un inter dominante. 

Sono i piu forti e di gran lunga. Possono perderlo solo loro sto scudetto.


----------



## UDG (6 Maggio 2022)

Io non la guardo


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Dopo lo scudetto di cartone ora la stella di cartone. Negli ultimi anni ho iniziato a capire perché molti fratelli rossoneri odiano nettamente più loro della Rube



Le m… sono dei finti onesti.


----------



## Pungiglione (6 Maggio 2022)

Ma che voce da cartone animato ha laureato? Potrebbe giocare nel femminile


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Maggio 2022)

la mafia mi farà vincere un bel po' di soldi a sto giro


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

L'odio che provo verso questi ladri è pari alla juve di moggi.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Maggio 2022)

Io non sto seguendo ed ho visto ora il risultato. Non mi fa né caldo né freddo. Testa a Verona.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Al di la del fallo.
> Siamo onesti, ma lo vedete che calcio giocano questi?
> Hanno preso due gol in contropiede, ma la loro fase offensiva è uno spettacolo.
> Vederli attaccare è divertente e danno l'impressione di poter fare sempre gol ad ogni azione.
> ...



Ma dove, fanno cacare.
L'Empoli si è fermato e ha smesso di giocare.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> la mafia mi farà vincere un bel po' di soldi a sto giro


Soldi sporchi.
Dalli in beneficenza.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Al di la del fallo.
> Siamo onesti, ma lo vedete che calcio giocano questi?
> Hanno preso due gol in contropiede, ma la loro fase offensiva è uno spettacolo.
> Vederli attaccare è divertente e danno l'impressione di poter fare sempre gol ad ogni azione.
> ...


Solo tu vedi spettacolo. 
Io vedo foga.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Al di la del fallo.
> Siamo onesti, ma lo vedete che calcio giocano questi?
> Hanno preso due gol in contropiede, ma la loro fase offensiva è uno spettacolo.
> Vederli attaccare è divertente e danno l'impressione di poter fare sempre gol ad ogni azione.
> ...


Vinceranno esattamente per questo, perché loro segnano con 2 tiri in porta, noi ne dobbiamo fare 300 per farne, FORSE, uno.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Maggio 2022)

L'importante è che non hanno chiuso il primo tempo in vantaggio, sarebbe stata la fine. Speriamo che Andreazzoli li motivi un po' e faccia entrare Cutrone.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Io vedo 11 mafiosi che chiamano falli e un crettino in panchina che non è da meno.
Barella per rubare un rigore fa una capriola artistica.


----------



## Simo98 (6 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Al di la del fallo.
> Siamo onesti, ma lo vedete che calcio giocano questi?
> Hanno preso due gol in contropiede, ma la loro fase offensiva è uno spettacolo.
> Vederli attaccare è divertente e danno l'impressione di poter fare sempre gol ad ogni azione.
> ...


Concordo
Quest'anno, a parte qualche partita, quando attaccano mi hanno sempre dato l'idea di pericolosità e di poter far gol in qualunque momento (un po' come l'Atalanta gli anni scorsi)
Vedendo il Milan non ho questa sensazione, ci serve urgentemente del potenziale sulla trequarti


----------



## diavolo (6 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Solo tu vedi spettacolo.
> Io vedo *fogna*.


Fissato.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Le m… sono dei finti onesti.


Mai considerati onesti, ma tra i campionati con mancini e adesso stan facendo pure peggio della Rube di moggi


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Al di la del fallo.
> Siamo onesti, ma lo vedete che calcio giocano questi?
> Hanno preso due gol in contropiede, ma la loro fase offensiva è uno spettacolo.
> Vederli attaccare è divertente e danno l'impressione di poter fare sempre gol ad ogni azione.
> ...



No sto vedendo la partita cmq ti sbagli, tutto dipende da noi... chi non la pensa così meglio resti nel pullman come diceva Rocco..


----------



## __king george__ (6 Maggio 2022)

barella indegno veramente..non esiste piu il giallo per simulazione?


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Manca un gol all Empoli e il 2 pari irregolare.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io vedo 11 mafiosi che chiamano falli e un crettino in panchina che non è da meno.
> Barella per rubare un rigore fa una capriola artistica.


Barella é un Cuadrado più basso


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Maggio 2022)

Lo sapevo sotto 2-0 stavano solo @2.25 roba da ufficio inchieste

E il Verona è la squadra più in forma del campionato


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (6 Maggio 2022)

Premesso che amio avviso pure la Fiorentina ci ha messo del suo per farci vincere però è stata una partita pulita senza mano arbitrale questa è vergognosa gol empoli buono e quelli dell inter strairregolari


----------



## Milo (6 Maggio 2022)

Ci logoreremo il fegato a vedere il secondo tempo, la vedremo sapendo già come finirà


----------



## danjr (6 Maggio 2022)

In tutto questo, per fortuna c’è stata la Macedonia…


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vinceranno esattamente per questo, perché loro segnano con 2 tiri in porta, noi ne dobbiamo fare 300 per farne, FORSE, uno.


Si vero e questa fa tutta la differenza del mondo.


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2022)

ho perso il primo tempo, ora dalle immagini vedo che pinamonti ha burlato i due centraloni interisti


----------



## Raryof (6 Maggio 2022)

*Tania Cagnotto: "Barella ha fatto un tuffo spettacolare, non avevo mai visto in vita mia un carpiato del genere. Voto DIESCI".*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Finirà 7-1.



  
Avete visto ?
Sazi dello 0-2 abbiamo smesso di gufare e quelli sono riusciti a pareggiarla prima dell'intervallo  

Comunque di queste melme bisogna dire una cosa : non hanno paura di tirare da ogni posizione (vedi Barella) e non hanno paura di tirare di prima (Lautaro)

Noi invece non tiriamo mai da fuori e soprattutto,non tiriamo mai di prima intenzione.
Dobbiamo sempre fare lo stupido stop prima di provare a calciare


----------



## Hellscream (6 Maggio 2022)

Scusate, ma di quale fallo parlate? Io non vedo nessun fallo


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Io ho spento. Se quello non si faceva l'autogol finiva 0-2 e la perdevano.
Dopo il gol era matematico il pareggio già nel primo tempo. Non finirà mai cosi, si sono fatti assediare già dopo 10 minuti e non hanno neanche voglia di correre. Faranno almeno 2 reti.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Barella é un Cuadrado più basso



Barella lo trovo davvero insopportabile.


----------



## Maurizio91 (6 Maggio 2022)

Leggo adesso di cosa è successo e dell Empoli che vinceva 2-0.

Amministratori fateci la grazia e per un'oretta lasciateci buttare giù i calendari senza bannare.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Avete visto ?
> Sazi dello 0-2 abbiamo smesso di gufare e quelli sono riusciti a pareggiarla prima dell'intervallo
> 
> Comunque di queste melme bisogna dire una cosa : non hanno paura di tirare da ogni posizione (vedi Barella) e non hanno paura di tirare di prima (Lautaro)
> ...


A loro sull'aggressione alta non fischiano un fallo.
Centrocampisti e difensori menano come macellai.
A noi il loro secondo gol mai lo avrebbero dato e avrebbero ammonito il nostro.


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2022)

forza Empoli su, nulla è perduto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Al di la del fallo.
> Siamo onesti, ma lo vedete che calcio giocano questi?
> Hanno preso due gol in contropiede, ma la loro fase offensiva è uno spettacolo.
> Vederli attaccare è divertente e danno l'impressione di poter fare sempre gol ad ogni azione.
> ...


Senti vai a tifare Inter su caccafans.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Leggo adesso di cosa è successo e dell Empoli che vinceva 2-0.*
> 
> Amministratori fateci la grazia e per un'oretta lasciateci buttare giù i calendari senza bannare.



Vedrai che succederà nel secondo tempo


----------



## Alkampfer (6 Maggio 2022)

accendo ora....arrivo tardi per la gufata ???


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A loro sull'aggressione alta non fischiano un fallo.
> Centrocampisti e difensori menano come macellai.
> A noi il loro secondo gol mai lo avrebbero dato e avrebbero ammonito il nostro.



Vero,però è già tanto che non gli abbiano concesso qualche rigorino (che l'arbitro si era già affrettato a fischiare...)
ora torniamo in trincea,l'Empoli può ancora arcela


----------



## overlord (6 Maggio 2022)

Io queste merrde che sporcano i seggiolini del mio stadio non le voglio più.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Al di la del fallo.
> Siamo onesti, ma lo vedete che calcio giocano questi?
> Hanno preso due gol in contropiede, ma la loro fase offensiva è uno spettacolo.
> Vederli attaccare è divertente e danno l'impressione di poter fare sempre gol ad ogni azione.
> ...


Stanno giocando con una squadra in ciabatte che non usciva da metà campo dal decimo del primo tempo.
Se non si facevano autogol non ne facevano neanche una nel primo tempo.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Maggio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> accendo ora....arrivo tardi per la gufata ???


Tardi, tardi.. Anzi, se vuoi risparmiarti i prossimi 3 gol della vittoria, guarda altro.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Maggio 2022)

Io non li guardo ho già abbastanza ansia per il Milan.


----------



## Raryof (6 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma di quale fallo parlate? Io non vedo nessun fallo


Non so, Barella qui ha la gamba bassa e a gamba bassa interviene pulito sul pallone.
Le immagini parlano chiaro, la gamba è bassa (e corta), gol buono.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

E vi dirò di più sto primo tempo sarà una mazzata psicologica per noi peggio della vittoria 3-0


----------



## Hellscream (6 Maggio 2022)

Quanto scommettiamo che faranno il 3° prima del 60°?


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Barella é un Cuadrado più basso


Con la faccia di Rick Moranis


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma di quale fallo parlate? Io non vedo nessun fallo


vergognoso.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Senti vai a tifare Inter su caccafans.


Ma come ti permetti scusa?
Io do un parere puramente tecnico e devo vedere messa in dubbio la mia fede? 
È assolutamente contro il regolamento sta cosa qua, spero che lo staff intervenga.


----------



## Goro (6 Maggio 2022)

DAZN vergognosi, fallo di Barella già dimenticato mentre si bagnano a parlare di rimonta


----------



## Dexter (6 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> E vi dirò di più sto primo tempo sarà una mazzata psicologica per noi peggio della vittoria 3-0


Bravo, ci pensavo prima. Tutti i giocatori che stanno guardando la partita, hanno capito che ormai il campionato é deciso. Specie gli stranieri


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma di quale fallo parlate? Io non vedo nessun fallo


"pallone netto" diranno


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> DAZN vergognosi, fallo di Barella già dimenticato mentre si bagnano a parlare di rimonta


Per il rigore non dato sono stati un quarto d'ora a parlarne. Del gol in fuorigioco inesistente non è passata neanche un immagine.


----------



## sion (6 Maggio 2022)

Ormai non ha senso nulla, la partita è stata indirizzata per sti ladri


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2022)




----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2022)

dai Pinamonti che serve portare a casa il pallone


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2022)




----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Io giuro che ho spento. seguo qui con voi.


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2022)

È solo questione di minuti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Maggio 2022)

Solo ora mi rendo conto del mio odio per perisic, con quel sorrisetto di m.... É dal 2-2col Benevento che non lo posso più vedere


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> È solo questione di minuti.


se andavano negli spogliatoi sullo 0-2 c'era qualche speranza, ma come al solito l'hanno indirizzata bene.


----------



## Raryof (6 Maggio 2022)

Ahahaha ma è una commedia, una farsa. Vabbè dai


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ahahaha ma è una commedia, una farsa. Vabbè dai


che hanno combinato di nuovo?


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Maggio 2022)

Che razza di dinastia i Romagnoli…


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Che razza di dinastia i Romagnoli…


mannaggia sua veramente. gliel'ha sbloccata.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Maggio 2022)

Se vanno avanti così gliene fanno altri 2-3.


----------



## kipstar (6 Maggio 2022)

cmq l'empoli nel girone di ritorno ha preso sempre tanti gol.... finirà 4 a 2


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se vanno avanti così gliene fanno altri 2-3.


ma sicuro ma la state ancora guardando? non si sa per quale miracolo quelli ne hanno fatti due, sperare che non perdano è veramente da ingenui dai. lo sapevamo tutti. 
ci hanno solo voluto illudere e farla sembrare meno farsa.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Faranno il blue ray e il poster per gli eroi di San siro dopo questa remuntada.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Maggio 2022)

Dopo il 70esimo scoppiano in genere. Ma figurati se l Empoli tiene


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> ma sicuro ma la state ancora guardando? non si sa per quale miracolo quelli ne hanno fatti due, sperare che non perdano è veramente da ingenui dai. lo sapevamo tutti.
> ci hanno solo voluto illudere e farla sembrare meno farsa.


Non avevo aspettative ma il gufaggio è sacro.
Stasera però è da uomini veri... So già che rimarrò deluso


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Dopo il 70esimo scoppiano in genere. Ma figurati se l Empoli tiene


Si ma quelli passeggiano. Il primo Pinamonti, non so se avete notato... faceva finta di pressare.


----------



## overlord (6 Maggio 2022)

Vergognoso che dell'Empoli giocano in 3 massimo 4. Che schifo


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Avete visto ?
> Sazi dello 0-2 abbiamo smesso di gufare e quelli sono riusciti a pareggiarla prima dell'intervallo
> 
> Comunque di queste melme bisogna dire una cosa : non hanno paura di tirare da ogni posizione (vedi Barella) e non hanno paura di tirare di prima (Lautaro)
> ...


Esatto. Non tiriamo mai di prima, questi non aspettano di stoppare tirano di prima i risultati ci sono.

Inzaghi è insopportabile.


----------



## Dexter (6 Maggio 2022)

Ma stanno facendo di tutto per farli segnare AHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (6 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> ma sicuro ma la state ancora guardando? non si sa per quale miracolo quelli ne hanno fatti due, sperare che non perdano è veramente da ingenui dai. lo sapevamo tutti.
> ci hanno solo voluto illudere e farla sembrare meno farsa.


Ci sta che l empoli la venda ma l arbitro non deve metterci del suo è questo che da noia


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma stanno facendo di tutto per farli segnare AHAHHAHAHAHAHA


mamma mia. che mazzata psicologica.


----------



## Dexter (6 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma stanno facendo di tutto per farli segnare AHAHHAHAHAHAHA


Regalano angoli, non pressano, non escono neanche sull'angolo battuto corto


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Regalano angoli, non pressano, non escono neanche sull'angolo battuto corto


ah vabbè ma è quello che faceva cosi Pinamonti già dal decimo. Non so come mai si sia buttato su quella palla... forse non si aspettava un De Vrij cosi scarso.


----------



## Tobi (6 Maggio 2022)

Tranquilli ci sarà il solito gol su calcio d'angolo o qualche aiuto "celeste" (var)


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Maggio 2022)

Se non la sbloccano entro 10 minuti ci pensa il VAR


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2022)

Rigore neanche quotato


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Se non la sbloccano entro 10 minuti ci pensa il VAR


Il 60esimo lo hanno superato?
Secondo me aspetteranno gli ultimi 10 minuti per darci una mazzata psicologica.


----------



## vannu994 (6 Maggio 2022)

Con la rimonta di oggi hanno vinto lo scudetto


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Maggio 2022)

Sono veramente spompati questi dell’inda, comprensibilmente preferiscono dare tutto oggi piuttosto che avere energia da spendere per la finale di coppa. Peccato, se non ci fossero stati que 5 minuti sciagurati del primo tempo, avrebbero avuto 20/25 minuti per provare a costruire qualcosa altrimenti si sarebbero attaccati ai soliti calci piazzati ed alla balistica.

I cambi faranno certamente la differenza, vediamo che si inventano. Ora come ora li vedo sempre più sfiniti, come spesso gli accade staccano la spina verso il 75’ . Il che è tipico delle squadre si Inzaghi… altra cosa tipica è il fatto di sbagliare i cambi, ed anche il fatto di portarle a casa al 99’.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Maggio 2022)

Empoli defunto. Sembra di vedere una partita tra squadre di categorie diverse


----------



## Cantastorie (6 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Faranno il blue ray e il poster per gli eroi di San siro dopo questa remuntada.


Che ricordi… 
“Le grandi rimonte dell’Inter”
Raccolta che a suo tempo fu fatta così per ovvi motivi


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2022)

Eccolo


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2022)

"durissimo skriniar ma sul pallone"

ahahah solito fallaccio


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Maggio 2022)

Sì ma vediamo quanto durano a questi ritmi.


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2022)

Maledetti


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

matematico.


----------



## livestrong (6 Maggio 2022)

Fallo pure qua. Vabbè


----------



## Hellscream (6 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quanto scommettiamo che faranno il 3° prima del 60°?


Ho sbagliato di soli 4 minuti, ma perché non vado a giocarmele io ste cose


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2022)

Ora tutto in discesa,scudetto compreso.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Altra entrata impunita del macellaio.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Maggio 2022)

Vomito


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2022)

non possono lasciarlo sempre solo in quella posizione però


----------



## MilanMiAmor1899 (6 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## overlord (6 Maggio 2022)

Provo vergogna per i 4 difensori dell'Empoli


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Complimenti all'arbitraggio.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Empoli troppo schiacciato. Partita finita.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Maggio 2022)

Una farsa indecente


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Il macellaio praticamente ha licenza di uccidere. 
Ok.


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2022)

sta ancora a terra ma nessun cenno di var aahahah


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Maggio 2022)

Taaaac.
Dubbio l'intervento di Brozovic. Non si capisce bene dal replay.
Ma ripeto, episodi a parte potevano segnarne 8 finora.
Scendono con una facilità impressionante. 
Empoli uscito dal campo totalmente dopo i primi 20 minuti... eh vabbè, ci sta, che gliene frega a loro, sono salvi.


----------



## Dexter (6 Maggio 2022)

overlord ha scritto:


> Provo vergogna per i 4 difensori dell'Empoli


Sarebbero da mandare in galera e buttare la chiave. Ma siamo nel paese dell'amore


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Maggio 2022)

Quanto mi sta sulle balle quell’argentino… si spaccasse una gamba…


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Se entrasse tomori come entra il macellaio finiremmo sempre in 10.


----------



## livestrong (6 Maggio 2022)

Incredibile, che schifo. I tifosi interisti son brutti come la fame tutti, incredibile


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Di Francesco rotto da skriniar .


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Maggio 2022)

Comunque Lautaro amalo o odialo ma è a quasi 20 gol anche quest'anno.
Noi con un attaccante del genere avremmo vinto lo scudo ad aprile.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Non tiriamo mai di prima, questi non aspettano di stoppare tirano di prima i risultati ci sono.
> 
> Inzaghi è insopportabile.



Guarda nuovamente Lautaro,di prima.
Noi non ne abbiamo 1 che faccia sti tiri del casso


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Ma Vicario che salta sul posto per farlo segnare? 
Pazzesco, Romagnoli ha svoltato il campionato a questi. E' una mazzata psicologica bestiale per come è arrivata sta vittoria a questi.


----------



## PANDA82 (6 Maggio 2022)

Ma sto Parisi??? 
Io mi tengo Ballo mille volte!!


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Esce di Francesco .
Si sarà fatto male da solo sull'entrata del macellaio .


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (6 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Complimenti all'arbitraggio.


Direi che è il punto di forza


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Sono delle m… ma onestamente sono in vantaggio meritatamente.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Maggio 2022)

Unico lato positivo: giocare con questa intensità con l'infrasettimanale di coppa potrebbe essere deleterio.
Peccato che abbiano 11 automi, sono d'acciaio non si spaccano mai è una cosa allucinante.
Anche barella sembrava morto contro l'udinese e invece oggi gioca ad un'intensità folle.
Bah, nessuno mi toglie il fatto che qualche bombone se lo facciano...


----------



## Milo (6 Maggio 2022)

Fai gol Patrick e facciamo la petizione di riprenderti come quarta punta


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Maggio 2022)

Daje Cutrooney…


----------



## MilanMiAmor1899 (6 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Taaaac.
> Dubbio l'intervento di Brozovic. Non si capisce bene dal replay.
> Ma ripeto, episodi a parte potevano segnarne 8 finora.
> Scendono con una facilità impressionante.
> Empoli uscito dal campo totalmente dopo i primi 20 minuti... eh vabbè, ci sta, che gliene frega a loro, sono salvi.


Normale dopo lo 0-2 uscire un po' dal campo, sinceramente spero più in Cagliari/Sampdoria visto che si devono salvare e l'Inter atleticamente è stanca!


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Maggio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Incredibile, che schifo. I tifosi interisti son brutti come la fame tutti, incredibile


Pensavo di essere il solo ad averlo notato. Ma anche intellettualmente mi sembrano poco svegli come i loro giocatori.

Non appartengono alla razza umana questi cessi.


----------



## Milo (6 Maggio 2022)

Occhio ai cambi assurdi di Inzaghi!


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Maggio 2022)

MilanMiAmor1899 ha scritto:


> Normale dopo lo 0-2 uscire un po' dal campo, sinceramente spero più in Cagliari/Sampdoria visto che si devono salvare e l'Inter atleticamente è stanca!


A me atleticamente purtroppo sembrano molto sul pezzo.
Hanno fatto un forcing mostruoso. 
Me li aspettavo molto piu stanchi...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Maggio 2022)

Non sto vedendo la partita, ma leggo che hanno fatto tipo 30 tiri.


----------



## Stylox10 (6 Maggio 2022)

Dai Cutro!!!!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Unico lato positivo: giocare con questa intensità con l'infrasettimanale di coppa potrebbe essere deleterio.
> Peccato che abbiano 11 automi, sono d'acciaio non si spaccano mai è una cosa allucinante.
> Anche barella sembrava morto contro l'udinese e invece oggi gioca ad un'intensità folle.
> Bah, nessuno mi toglie il fatto che qualche bombone se lo facciano...


Barella ha semplicemente fatto perdere 3 minuti. Sono le farse di sto circo targato simone Inzaghi


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non sto vedendo la partita, ma leggo che hanno fatto tipo 30 tiri.



Forse pure di più


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Guarda nuovamente Lautaro,di prima.
> Noi non ne abbiamo 1 che faccia sti tiri del casso


Si ma non solo lui, tutti.

Non aspettano di stopparla o di sistemarsi la palla ma di prima. Fra l'altro è l'unico modo per prendere il tempo agli avversari.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Primo scatto dell'Empoli... Cutrone al 72esimo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A me atleticamente purtroppo sembrano molto sul pezzo.
> Hanno fatto un forcing mostruoso.
> Me li aspettavo molto piu stanchi...



Beh,il forcing l'hanno fatto perchè dopo il 2-0 l'empoli si è praticamente chiuso totalmente in difesa.
Come fai a chiuderti in difesa dopo soli 20 minuti di gioco ?

Poi vabbè,3 goal regalati dalla difesa.
Meritati,perchè li stavano bombardando,ma pur sempre agevolati dai soliti 2 difensori


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Maggio 2022)

Ok, attaccano con forza e supremazia totale, ma é assurdo vedere il trattamento arbitrale riservato a noi rispetto al arbitraggio normale nelle loro gare.
- Interventi duri e al limite: Si lascia correre
- Barella che si butta di continuo a centrocampo: Sempre fallo
- Nel dubbio si fischia pro Inter: Come il rigore annullato oggi.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (6 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A me atleticamente purtroppo sembrano molto sul pezzo.
> Hanno fatto un forcing mostruoso.
> Me li aspettavo molto piu stanchi...


Ci sono 15 gradi e pioviggina devi essere morto per non correre


----------



## Dexter (6 Maggio 2022)

Calciopoli PT2. Figuriamoci se i nostri dirigenti parleranno di favori alle altre squadre...fanno tutti parte del sistema a questo punto, come l'opposizione al governo. Se ti rubano lo scudetto da sotto al naso e non dici niente......


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2022)

pazzesco che doppio fallo qua non fischiato


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Maggio 2022)

Facci un gol Patrick.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Questi se arrivano ai supplementari in coppa a Cagliari arrivano spompati.


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A me atleticamente purtroppo sembrano molto sul pezzo.
> Hanno fatto un forcing mostruoso.
> Me li aspettavo molto piu stanchi...


Eh ma guarda come corrono, chi corre e sopratutto per quanto corrono. Gia poco prima del 3-2 rischiavano di subite due imbarcate in contropiede perché non c’è la facevano a coprire tutto il campo ed hanno deciso di abbassare i ritmi… Poi il gol è nato da una serie di errori da parte dell’Empoli.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Cutrone che si lamenta perchè nessuno dei compagni pressa... che degrado.


----------



## MilanMiAmor1899 (6 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A me atleticamente purtroppo sembrano molto sul pezzo.
> Hanno fatto un forcing mostruoso.
> Me li aspettavo molto piu stanchi.


Ma io penso stiano mettendo tutte le energie oggi piuttosto che risparmiarle nella finale, anche perchè erano sotto di 2 gol e anche se sei l'Empoli e tu schieri Neymar Messi Suarez in attacco non è sempre detto che 2/3 gol glieli fai


----------



## Baba (6 Maggio 2022)

A 3 partite dall fine frega più niente dell’Inter. Forza Milan e forza Salernitana


----------



## Hellscream (6 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Questi se arrivano ai supplementari in coppa a Cagliari arrivano spompati.


Non farti illusioni, le vincono tutte quelle di campionato, punti non ne perdono più. È scritto.


----------



## Tsitsipas (6 Maggio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Occhio ai cambi assurdi di Inzaghi!


Cambi totalmente folli


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Maggio 2022)

Non ci ho mai creduto

Allo scudetto, intendo


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Cambi totalmente folli


Tanto ci sono sempre arbitro e VAR in campo. Stai tranquillo.


----------



## Dexter (6 Maggio 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Cambi totalmente folli


Può mettere anche Esposito che arriva direttamente con un charter dalla Svizzera, tanto se le cose si mettono male ci pensa l'arbitro, annullando gol regolari e fingendosi cieco sul gol dell'Inter


----------



## bmb (6 Maggio 2022)

Mi spiace per chi pensava che avrebbero fatto punti


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Non farti illusioni, le vincono tutte quelle di campionato, punti non ne perdono più. È scritto.


Ah ma io lo so... quanto meno per vedere una partita che non è una farsa. Ma il Cagliari potrebbe arrivare a giocare quella partita da già retrocesso. Pazzesco. Solo in Italia ste cose.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Ormai è chiaro che non dobbiamo contare su nessuno. Dobbiamo pensare solo a vincere.


----------



## UDG (6 Maggio 2022)

Raga è inutile guardarla. Siamo padroni del nostro destino. Forza Milan


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Romagnoli su Correa che fa finta di intervenire. Ahah


----------



## Maurizio91 (6 Maggio 2022)

Le statistiche del secondo tempo non lasciano dubbi. Partita finita.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Maggio 2022)

Dobbiamo fare la corsa solo su di noi


----------



## MilanMiAmor1899 (6 Maggio 2022)

Comunque parlando del "se avessimo avuto Lewa/Benzema ecc".. bastava il tucu Correa per mettere fine al campionato


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Non fischia un fallo a favore dell'Empoli neanche se li sparano.


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2022)

ahahaha ne fischia uno e il maiale grida, non è abituato non è colpa sua
povera bestia


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Maggio 2022)

L’importante è che resti in bilico… io ci credo ancora.


----------



## Dexter (6 Maggio 2022)

Comunque é per distacco la partita più truccata vista negli ultimi anni. Mi sto chiedendo che cosa succederà con Verona, Atalanta e Sassuolo nel remotissimo caso fossimo ancora in testa...roba che Iuliano Ronaldo fu una passeggiata a confronto


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Facci un gol Patrick.


Figurati se sto paracarro fa gol.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Comunque é per distacco la partita più truccata vista negli ultimi anni. Mi sto chiedendo che cosa succederà con Verona, Atalanta e Sassuolo nel remotissimo caso fossimo ancora in testa...roba che Iuliano Ronaldo fu una passeggiata a confronto



Dobbiamo giocarle e passare subito in vantaggio di 2-3 reti.
Certo che se facciamo i pirla come in queste ultime partite non ne usciremo vivi.

Segnare,segnare e ancora segnare


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L’importante è che resti in bilico… io ci credo ancora.


ma quale in bilico... ma li hai visti quelli dell'empoli? non hanno corso per tutta la partita e quando erano in vantaggio di due, dovrebbero farlo adesso?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non fischia un fallo a favore dell'Empoli neanche se li sparano.


Io ero sorpreso quando ha ammonito Lautaro per la esultanza dopo il gol.
Cosi come fischia mi aspettavo che lo graziasse anche li.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Maggio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo fare la corsa solo su di noi



Esatto! Calma raga!! smettetela un po' di piangere! alcuni qua stano peggio di Simonellla...


----------



## Goro (6 Maggio 2022)

Barella nemmeno ammonito anche oggi, come è possibile tra simulazioni e interventi scomposti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> ma quale in bilico... ma li hai visti quelli dell'empoli? non hanno corso per tutta la partita e quando erano in vantaggio di due, dovrebbero farlo adesso?


Il calcio è strano. Finchè non la chiudono, c’è ancora una speranza.


----------



## kipstar (6 Maggio 2022)

68 gol subito l'empoli....peggio solo la salernitana con 71.....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Maggio 2022)

Dzeko dopo un avvio di stagione impressionante e tornato ad essere il paracarro visto a Roma.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il calcio è strano. Finchè non la chiudono, c’è ancora una speranza.


Forse non mi sono spiegato... sta partita deve andare solo in un modo.


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2022)

Squadra costruita per vincere nulla da fare. Noi quando avevano possibilità di migliorarci abbiano preso Lazetic.


----------



## Dexter (6 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo giocarle e passare subito in vantaggio di 2-3 reti.
> Certo che se facciamo i pirla come in queste ultime partite non ne usciremo vivi.
> 
> Segnare,segnare e ancora segnare


Dopo oggi mi aspetto anche due reti regolarissime annullate. Con la Var un mezzo fallettino lo trovi sempre, prepariamoci tutti quanti perché saranno partite imbarazzanti, sono sicuro. Oso addirittura dire che potrebbero essere le partite che metteranno la pietra tombale sul calcio italiano , vi dico solo che in questo momento amici interisti mi stanno scrivendo imbarazzati riguardo la partita di oggi...


----------



## MilanMiAmor1899 (6 Maggio 2022)

L'assistente che segnala un corner per l'Inter dopo che l'arbitro dava rinvio per l'Empoli roba che se fosse successa a noi nemmeno avrebbe segnalato bah!!


----------



## Antokkmilan (6 Maggio 2022)

C’è stato un fallaccio di Skriniar da arancione prima del gol penso…oramai cerco di non vedere più nulla mi faccio solo del male


----------



## kipstar (6 Maggio 2022)

empoli fermo


----------



## Dexter (6 Maggio 2022)

MilanMiAmor1899 ha scritto:


> L'assistente che segnala un corner per l'Inter dopo che l'arbitro dava rinvio per l'Empoli roba che se fosse successa a noi nemmeno avrebbe segnalato bah!!


I cronisti di Dazn che fanno finta di niente tutta la partita sono altrettanto fantastici. Pazzesco. Quel mezzo F di Marelli non ci sta capendo niente, praticamente avesse arbitrato lui sarebbe stata (giustamente) una partita diversa


----------



## Solo (6 Maggio 2022)

Torno ora e vedo 3 a 2, ma a giudicare dalle statistiche è stato un tiro al bersaglio delle melme. Amen, toccherà vincere anche a Verona.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Inutile guardarle le partite di questi....


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2022)

dai ci vorrebbe la purgata nel recupero...se solo tirassero


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Maggio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> C’è stato un fallaccio di Skriniar da arancione prima del gol penso…oramai cerco di non vedere più nulla mi faccio solo del male


Skriniar ha la licenza di uccidere… se giocava al Milan, sarebbe finito 6 o 7 volte negli spogliatoi anzitempo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Dopo oggi mi aspetto anche due reti regolarissime annullate. Con la Var un mezzo fallettino lo trovi sempre, prepariamoci tutti quanti perché saranno partite imbarazzanti, sono sicuro. Oso addirittura dire che potrebbero essere le partite che metteranno la pietra tombale sul calcio italiano , vi dico solo che in questo momento amici interisti mi stanno scrivendo imbarazzati riguardo la partita di oggi...



Fa niente,ne faremo 3.
Poi dopo i primissimi 5 minuti di gioco vedremo se i nostri saranno entrati in campo cazzuti o con le mutande bagnate come nelle ultime uscite.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dai ci vorrebbe la purgata nel recupero...se solo tirassero


Solo un autogol forse. Poi parlano di Acerbi e Terracciano. E questi han segnato grazie ad un autogol altrimenti la sbloccavano domani.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Maggio 2022)

Sì ma che palla ha sbagliato quello dell’Empoli… vabbè, son rimasti negli spogliatoi questi.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Giusto per farne una in più per non far sembrare che era rubata.


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Maggio 2022)

Abbiamo tre partite e possiamo giocarci anche un pareggio. Io ci credo assolutamente.
Quanto a questi qua, li odio profondamente e non li voglio più vedere. Non li guarderò più per lo schifo che mi fanno.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Maggio 2022)

Mammamia che scarpari questi dell'Empoli.


----------



## MilanMiAmor1899 (6 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> I cronisti di Dazn che fanno finta di niente tutta la partita sono altrettanto fantastici. Pazzesco. Quel mezzo F di Marelli non ci sta capendo niente, praticamente avesse arbitrato lui sarebbe stata (giustamente) una partita diversa


Del rigore per l'Inter tra un po' partiva la telenovela alla Beatiful, del fuorigioco dell'Empoli sul secondo gol annullato nemmeno un immagine


----------



## ilcondompelato (6 Maggio 2022)

90 minuti che vanno in fascia e la mettono dietro e loro non ci hanno capito nulla.
90 minuti Cristo santo


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Giusto per far capire quanto li odio: mercoledì tifo juve.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Finisce 4-2, segnatevelo.


Visto?


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Maggio 2022)

Continuate a preferire loro ai gobbi. Questi sono peggio, perché finti onesti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Maggio 2022)

Ma quanti gol si caca Geco.


----------



## Devil man (6 Maggio 2022)

L'empoli al 2-0 doveva mettere il Bus...solo con noi le squadre giocano 10-0-0


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Continuate a preferire loro ai gobbi. Questi sono peggio, perché finti onesti.


Si questi sono peggio anche secondo me.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Maggio 2022)

Ma quale nigno maraviglia….


----------



## MilanMiAmor1899 (6 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Visto?


Dacci 6 numeri please


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Maggio 2022)

Vabbè, bisogna vincere.


----------



## Stex (6 Maggio 2022)

Di Francesco se fatto male da solo giusto . Non me scriniar sia entrato a mille


----------



## overlord (6 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Si questi sono peggio anche secondo me.


Per me è scegliere tra merrda di cane e merrda di maiale...


----------



## Dexter (6 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Giusto per far capire quanto li odio: mercoledì tifo juve.


Io mercoledì mi limonerei Del Piero per non far vincere ste schifezze


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Comunque dai ,mafia campione d'italia.
Una squadra che nemmeno potrebbe partecipare al campionato. 

Macedonia unica gioia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> L'empoli al 2-0 doveva mettere il Bus...solo con noi le squadre giocano 10-0-0



Hanno perso proprio per questo,per stocaxxo di bus che hanno messo dopo soli 20 minuti.
Dovevano continuare a giocare come stavano facendo e probabilmente ci sarebbe scappato anche il 3-0 in contropiede,invece no..

Poi vabbè,il solito culo di segnare a -5 minuti dalla fine (autorete) e addirittura di terminare il primo tempo sul 2-2


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Continuate a preferire loro ai gobbi. Questi sono peggio, perché finti onesti.


Esatto! Io non riesco a non odiarli, proprio perché ho questa brutta abitudine di farmi il giro dei forum avversari e loro sono quelli che più di tutti ci detestano, e pure quando ci giocavamo i 10i posti.

Complessati quanto odiosi.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Maggio 2022)

Inutile farsi il sangue amaro, era scontato vincessero contro l'Empoli, così come vinceranno le altre due. Girano per come la vittoria è arrivata, perchè potrebbe causare un contraccolpo negativo ai nostri, assieme alle news sulla cessione.


----------



## Goro (6 Maggio 2022)

Mi sento preso in giro dopo partite come questa


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Non avrebbero mai fatto vincere l'empoli. 
Tra arbitro e var si è visto di tutto. 
Skriniar ha picchiato come un macellaio .
Gol Inter da annullare.


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Maggio 2022)

Questa è una prova di forza che non ci voleva, a livello psicologico pesa e il Verona è anche forte


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Maggio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Inutile farsi il sangue amaro, era scontato vincessero contro l'Empoli, così come vinceranno le altre due. Girano per come la vittoria è arrivata, perchè potrebbe causare un contraccolpo negativo ai nostri, assieme alle news sulla cessione.


Ma li hai i visto i nostri? Secondo te Leao, che deve fare i tik tok, si mette a guardare Inter Empoli? Su questo dormiamo sonni tranquilli.


----------



## Franz64 (6 Maggio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Questa è una prova di forza che non ci voleva, a livello psicologico pesa e il Verona è anche forte


Prova di forza contro l'Empoli salvo a San Siro? A me è sembrata una prova di debolezza.


----------



## MilanMiAmor1899 (6 Maggio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Questa è una prova di forza che non ci voleva, a livello psicologico pesa e il Verona è anche forte


Una squadra che lotta per lo scudetto non dovrebbe aver paura di un Verona sinceramente.. specialmente se ti chiami Milan vincitore di innumerevoli trofei!


----------



## sunburn (6 Maggio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Questa è una prova di forza che non ci voleva, a livello psicologico pesa e il Verona è anche forte


Noi ci siamo fumati la possibilità di accumulare un tesoretto per gestire il finale di stagione e noi dobbiamo rimediare.
Come ho già scritto, regali non me ne aspetto da nessuno, né dai nostri avversari né dai loro.
Due vittorie e un pareggio.


----------



## Kaw (6 Maggio 2022)

Non ho visto niente ovviamente, e non guarderò nemmeno gli highlights.
Addesso inutile stare lì a rimuginare, passate un sabato tranquillo, poi domenica torniamo in trincea.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Io spero che ai nostri sia stato impedito di guardare questa partita. Perchè se l'hanno vista è una mazzata psicologica tremenda. Vedere sti qua perdere 2 a 0, godere per un po' e poi vedere regali continui per farli vincere.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma li hai i visto i nostri? Secondo te Leao, che deve fare i tik tok, si mette a guardare Inter Empoli? Su questo dormiamo sonni tranquilli.


Hai ragione anche te


----------



## UDG (6 Maggio 2022)

Se per questo divate tutti che non saremmo arrivati in Champions lo scorso anno e pure l'abbiamo giocata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Maggio 2022)

Che fosse un film era lapalissiano dal gol di Piramonti, proprio lui.


----------



## Maurizio91 (6 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Abbiamo tre partite e possiamo giocarci anche un pareggio. Io ci credo assolutamente.
> Quanto a questi qua, li odio profondamente e non li voglio più vedere. Non li guarderò più per lo schifo che mi fanno.


L'unica è entrare in uno stato meditativo e scongelarsi alle 20.45 di domenica, o meglio ancora alle 23


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Continuate a preferire loro ai gobbi. Questi sono peggio, perché finti onesti.


Ma sarebbe incoerente preferirli alla Juve, perché questi la Juve se la sono messa in casa.
Mi fanno ridere i ratti che vanno su gruppi tipo ruttosporc a rivangare episodi della Juve di Marotta. Come se Marotta una volta arrivato all'Inter avesse perso tutto il potere e l'influenza e fosse passato dalla parte dei poveri onesti perseguitati


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Guardate azioni e gol.
Poi ne riparliamo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Maggio 2022)

Ogni partita ci sono sempre episodi dove vengono favoriti… Marmotta degno erede di Moggi.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guardate azioni e gol.
> Poi ne riparliamo.


diavolo, caro, non farti il sangue amaro. Ormai l'abbiamo capito come vanno le cose, non ti incazzare perché non ha senso alla fine. Spera che riusciamo a fare 7 punti. Le restanti 3 che restano a questi qua saranno tutte o così o finite al primo tempo.

Ripeto, non farti il sangue amaro, proprio perché alla luce di come è PALESE che vanno le cose, non ha senso, ti rovini solo le giornate.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Maggio 2022)

il secondo tempo non l'ho manco guardato tanto avevo capito dopo l'1-2 come finiva

se andavano a riposo sotto di 2 (ma forse anche sotto di 1) non la ribaltavano per me


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> diavolo, caro, non farti il sangue amaro. Ormai l'abbiamo capito come vanno le cose, non ti incazzare perché non ha senso alla fine. Spera che riusciamo a fare 7 punti. Le restanti 3 che restano a questi qua saranno tutte o così o finite al primo tempo.
> 
> Ripeto, non farti il sangue amaro, proprio perché alla luce di come è PALESE che vanno le cose, non ha senso, ti rovini solo le giornate.


Non avevo aspettative, amico mio, in tutta franchezza. 
Grazie per il messaggio carino e il pensiero. 

Vediamo se riusciamo ad esser più forti di tutto ma se non dovessimo riuscirci questo è un punto di non ritorno: la rivalità con le merrde è destinata a impazzire.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il secondo tempo non l'ho manco guardato tanto avevo capito dopo l'1-2 come finiva
> 
> se andavano a riposo sotto di 2 (ma forse anche sotto di 1) non la ribaltavano per me



Io avevo appena detto a mio padre :"speriamo reggano fino alla fine del 1à tempo"
Tempo 20 secondi e Romagnoli fa autorete  

Ma già da quel goal si capiva come sarebbe andata a finire la partita.
A loro serviva un arpiglio per recuperarla,non a caso cercavano in tutti i modi il classico rigorino.
Poi una volta sbloccata è stata tutta in discesa


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Giusto per far capire quanto li odio: mercoledì tifo juve.


penso che per me sarà la 1a volta.

comunque per fortuna che pensavo che giocassero stasera e ho visto subito il finale.


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Maggio 2022)

MilanMiAmor1899 ha scritto:


> Una squadra che lotta per lo scudetto non dovrebbe aver paura di un Verona sinceramente.. specialmente se ti chiami Milan vincitore di innumerevoli trofei!


Questo sulla carta è verissimo, però basta vedere cosa successo con Spezia e simili e questo è Verona


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il secondo tempo non l'ho manco guardato tanto avevo capito dopo l'1-2 come finiva
> 
> se andavano a riposo sotto di 2 (ma forse anche sotto di 1) non la ribaltavano per me


La penso esattamente come te. Erano nervosissimi. Se non si faceva l'autogol quello non la sbloccavano mai nel primo tempo. Sarebbero saltati i nervi.


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Maggio 2022)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Prova di forza contro l'Empoli salvo a San Siro? A me è sembrata una prova di debolezza.


Da sotto 2 a 4-2 è tanta roba. Se non ci fosse stato l autogol prima dell intervallo un pareggio sarebbe potuto anche uscire


----------



## LukeLike (6 Maggio 2022)

Io non le voglio vincere tutte e 3. Io voglio arrivare a pari punti e vincere perché si è girato Giroud.


----------



## Devil man (6 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Hanno perso proprio per questo,per stocaxxo di bus che hanno messo dopo soli 20 minuti.
> Dovevano continuare a giocare come stavano facendo e probabilmente ci sarebbe scappato anche il 3-0 in contropiede,invece no..
> 
> Poi vabbè,il solito culo di segnare a -5 minuti dalla fine (autorete) e addirittura di terminare il primo tempo sul 2-2


Se quello era un bus io sono una nave da crociera


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Inter troppo superiore all’Empoli. Risultato che poteva essere anche più ampio.


----------



## Andris (7 Maggio 2022)

ho visto in replica il primo tempo su dazn poco fa...arbitri che in ogni situazione hanno fatto pensare finisse 1
sorvolare su falli su giocatori dell'empoli, rigore dato con faciloneria prima del var a rendere verità
poi per il secondo tempo l'inter ha anche meritato, perchè l'empoli purtroppo è scomparso dal campo


----------



## folletto (7 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Giusto per far capire quanto li odio: mercoledì tifo juve.



Per me è così da anni, poi dopo quella farsa di partita (Rube-Melme) dello scorso anno non ne parliamo proprio. Comunque nel "derby d' itaglia" tifo sempre per il meteorite.


----------



## unbreakable (7 Maggio 2022)

per un attimo ho sperato che gli potessero ridare il 0-3 dell'andata sono sincero.. avevo pure scritto qua sul forum che segnava pinamonti..ma poi si è trasformato nel classico dei 4-2 in rimonta ..in germania soprattutto si vedono ste partite 0-2 e poi 4-2..

eh niente ci sarà da soffrire..


----------

